# what does a breeding



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanx


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't understand your question...

you wanted to know about breeding?
what it take to breed a pair of reds?
how to breed reds?
etc..............


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Hes asking what a breeding pair of reds would cost







Im assuming thats up to the seller.


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

LIKE A BALL PARK $ FIGURE?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It all depending where your location are and how bad you wanted them....

I would paid a pair for $175-$225 but it would be around 9" mark or bigger...


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

THANK U......SO MUCH


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn shes perdy


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

yep


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> Damn shes perdy


or he... ya never can tell with them ****** thay are tricky


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You might get more accurate responses if I move it to the correct forum.









_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Have seen prices as high as $350 for a good pair.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll sell you me extra pairs for around a $100 if you're interested.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

send me a female cross......i'll pay ya to ship it......possible?


----------

